# Real Estate Question: Please help guys



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I know I coulda asked this in the investment thread but I need help from non-investors as well... can people from UK/Germany and other european countries tell me which are the best real estate agents in europe for properties in Dubai (targeting european investors/buyers) ? I'd really appreciate your help guys. Thanks!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

anyone??


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Krazy, there are loads mate! Springing all over the place. It's difficult to recommend any in particular, because everyone has their own experiences and specific needs. For example..i had a very bad experience with Dubai Property Link (London)... Gowealthy are not too bad (Dubai based but with UK office) a friend of mine bought from them and he's had no real complaints..and I bought from Dubai Select (Torch) and cannot complain really.

You're best bet would be to Google it and try your luck with a few of them...and go with the one that gives you the best gut feeling.

Just beware of the small-time fly-by-nights just in it to make a quick buck. You can normally tell who these ppl are. Good Luck


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Naz but there must be some which have a good reputation in the UK? For example, in Dubai agents with good rep would be Better Homes, Asteco, gowealthy.com, Engel & Volker etc... But I will definitely google and look around..


----------



## lovedubai (Jan 22, 2006)

I've dealt with Key 2 Dubai and Property Frontiers, both of whom seem quite professional, although not much follow-up from Property Frontiers.

My brother bought through pmc-homes.com, a German company, who were really quick to respond to all emails and sorted any problems out with the developers very quickly. They also send out a lot of information and email regularly about new developments. I'd certainly recommend them.


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

You could try us Dubai Luxury Homes we deal all sorts of developments in Dubai Redidential and Commercial.

If you need any help you can contact me on [email protected]


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Salty (May 15, 2005)

Krazy said:


> Thanks Naz but there must be some which have a good reputation in the UK? For example, in Dubai agents with good rep would be Better Homes, Asteco, gowealthy.com, Engel & Volker etc... But I will definitely google and look around..


Krazy,

I think you're probably as well to deal with the above people in Dubai. There's no real need to use someone from the UK - everything can easily and painlessly be done by email really.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

as you know i have been working with engel & voelkers and we also bought our apt with them but honestly i wouldn't recommend them...


----------



## Kevan (Jan 16, 2005)

Krazy - My brother and I have used Dubai Luxury Homes as above and so far so good. My brother is also using them for snagging and let. He is in Marina Diamond and I am in Timeplace. We chose them because they answered our calls and were prepared to meet us when we wanted to meet. The guy we have been dealing with has just left and they have been onto me offering another contact. They are Brits based in Dubai. Whoever you choose, I agree with the above, go and speak to whoever you use, get a feel for them and do some research i.e are they LLC registered with the government etc. 
Best of luck bud!


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes anybody wishing to buy or sell an apartment you can contact us. We are based in Dubai and also in the UK. We also deal with property rentals if anybody needs a hand in renting out there property.


----------



## azurkiyeh (Jun 4, 2006)

IFA Hotels & Resorts launches IFA Properties 

IFA Hotels & Resorts (IFA HR), leaders in the development of premier integrated and mixed-use hotel and tourism resort projects throughout the world, launches IFA Properties. IFA Properties is a subsidiary of IFA Hotels & Resorts, and will focus on property sales, property consulting and property investment management to both commercial developers and individual buyers. 



At a corporate level, IFA Properties will provide a turn-key solution by offering external sales and marketing services for developers seeking access to international exposure and strategic positioning. IFA Properties can develop new market sectors on behalf of other developments by leveraging a solid platform and worldwide client base, which has been created globally through IFA Hotels & Resort's existing sales projects. 

For consumers, IFA Properties will provide a one-stop-shop to individuals seeking to invest and purchase properties around the world, supported by a full suite of real estate advice on each market. In addition to IFA Hotels & Resort's existing signature developments, IFA Properties will also sell properties on behalf of other developments outside of the existing portfolio. 



Werner Burger, President & COO of IFA HR, said: "With over AED1 billion of international sales in 2005, it is a natural progression to diversify our company based on client needs and the growing property market. Following the launch of each of our successful sales and marketing campaigns, we have seen considerable demand to provide these services to other developers, and therefore we are primarily looking at international projects, on a selective basis, for which IFA Properties can offer their services. Locally, IFA Properties will primarily focus on individual investors where we have seen demand from our clients to purchase other upmarket homes beyond our existing portfolio." 



For commercial developers, the track record for IFA Hotels & Resorts speaks for itself. Throughout their projects, they have achieved phenomenal off-plan sales, demonstrated by the recent Movenpick Hotel & Residence Laguna Tower project which has achieved a pre-sales rate of 90% in just over five months since its launch date, in addition to the well publicized Palm Golden Mile project where they sold 778 units within 48 hours. Their two shoreline buildings on The Palm, Jumeirah, achieved a 15% premium to the market, based on a sales strategy which delivers a premium service offering over and above the other shoreline apartments. Internationally in South Africa, they have increased international sales from 3% in 2004 to 21% in December 2005 at their Zimbali Coastal Resort. 



Wayne Holder, Sales Director IFA Properties, said: "We offer a "boutique style" exclusive service to clients and partners providing quality, service and value. We know that international investors and buyers require premium services and we intend to be a class apart in this highly competitive arena. We offer advice to buyers on a project by project basis, right through to tailoring an international portfolio of properties for investors who wish to invest in a wider geographic area." 



Talal Al Bahar, Chairman and Managing Director of IFA HR, concluded: "IFA Properties is a strategic step in the growth of our company, as we are now able to leverage our existing infrastructure to a wider market. We are targeting our new business at a discerning audience who enjoy an exclusive lifestyle in quality surroundings with the finest services. IFA Properties confirms our commitment to expand and diversify throughout our global network making a considerable contribution to earnings, and is part of the overall expansion strategy for IFA Hotels & Resorts."


----------

